

Facebook App w/ 1.5 million installs  - crxnamja

I need a hacker. You want money and some equity? Leave a comment to your site/email/resmue/whatever<p>You start now. Please help me. 
======
jsjenkins168
It wouldn't hurt to explain which app it is, what you are doing, what kind of
skills you are looking for, etc. If you have 1.5M users then you obviously
aren't in stealth mode or anything.

------
anxman
What the heck is a resmue

------
AF
How are people monetizing Facebook aps? Ads (if so, are they more or less
effective than ads on traditional sites)?

~~~
dfens
I'm a bit out of the Facebook loop, but one angle I've read of is selling data
to advertisers.

~~~
DougBTX
against the tos

------
crxnamja
resumes are stupid. sorry for writing that earlier. they are some of the
fastest growing apps on facebook. i have a decent background on this stuff.
really need some people. monetization is easy.

i have already been offered 6 figures cash but want to grow more. likely will
be funded...

------
blader
Chris Smoak, is that you?

~~~
joshwa
That's affirmative:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=39936>

[http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?api_key=611914d...](http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?api_key=611914d2328373a6ecd1a9fbfc937cd1)

(see admin-like wall post from chris smoak)

~~~
nagasaki
Nope, it's not chris, it's noah kagen of okdork.com

------
crxnamja
I am in stealth mode in regards to which ones I own. You can see one of the
latest ones we created

apps.facebook.com/tattooyou

prefer php, need someone who cranks out code, i am doing big things. i think:P

~~~
blored
Honestly, it would be much more convincing if you used proper grammar and/or
punctuation. At least make an effort otherwise you're coming across as sloppy.
Especially if you want to hire people.

------
crxnamja
I know a few are making at least $1,500 a day on ads....

~~~
falsestprophet
which?

------
rbitar
which app?

~~~
joshwa
candidates (from appsaholic):

29: What's your stripper name? 1,475,198 30: Slideshows 1,453,111 31: My
Aquarium 1,346,019 32: HOT or NOT 1,323,825 33: Sticky Notes 1,247,024 34:
(fluff)Friends 1,239,031

~~~
blored
It's not My Aquarium, that app is run by Greg Thomson in Canada. He's doing
fine managing it on his own. I blog about him here:
<http://blog.clutterme.com/2007/08/facebookcamp-toronto.html>

